
Show HN: Live Stellar Lumens Donation Platform (XLM) - Xeoncross
http://xlm.party
======
Xeoncross
Developer hacks:

\- Supports testnet accounts by appending `?testnet=true`

\- You can generate a fake stream of donations by appending
`?generate_donations=true`

